# HP PSC 2210 Scanniing with Vista Home Premium



## DaveC93 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought a new PC running Vista Home Premium. It automatically recognised my USB connected HP PSC 2210 and prints to it without problem. However, I cannot load the HP Director software that came with the printer and which I used without problem under XP Pro. I used this software for scanning and saving docs in pdf and haven't been able to find an alternative for use with Vista. Does anyone know of anyway to make HP Director work under Vista or is there an alternative that I can use for scanning?

Regards,
DaveC93


----------



## luiba (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,
have you resolve your problem with scanner? How?
tnk's

LuiBa


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Installing the Printer Driver Located in Windows Vista

Content starts here

Introduction
The driver solution for this product is included in your Windows Vista operating system and is already on your computer. There is no need to download anything . Follow the steps below to quickly and easily get your product working with Windows Vista.
Installing the printer driver

1.
Verify that the printer is turned on.
2.
Connect the Universal Serial Bus (USB) cable to the printer and to the computer.
3.
A Your devices are ready to use window might display on the screen. If the window displays and does not close automatically, close the window.
4.
Print a test page to verify that the printer is working correctly.

Using the basic printer functions
Printing

1.
Open the document to be printed in the software application in which it was created.
2.
Click File and then click Print .

*Scanning
Scanning with Windows Photo Gallery*

1.
Click the Start ( ) icon.
2.
Click All Programs .
3.
Click Windows Photo Gallery .
4.
Click File and then click Import From Scanner or Camera .
5.
Click Import .
6.
Click Scan .

*Scanning with Windows Fax and Scanning
NOTE: This feature works only with Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows Vista Business, and Windows Vista Enterprise.*

1.
Click the Start ( ) icon.
2.
Click All Programs .
3.
Click Windows Fax and Scanning .
4.
Click New Scan .
5.
Click File and then click Scan .

Scanning with Paint

1.
Click the Start ( ) icon.
2.
Click All Programs .
3.
Click Accessories .
4.
Click Paint .
5.
Click File and then click From Scanner or Camera .
6.
Click Scan .

Importing and viewing images on a memory card

1.
Remove the memory card and then re-insert the memory card into the appropriate memory card slot on the printer.
NOTE: See the User Guide that came with the printer for more information on how to insert the memory card in the printer.
2.
On the Autoplay screen that displays, click Import Pictures , View Pictures , or Open folder to view files .
3.
Follow the instructions that display on the screen.

Using the advanced printer functions
You might find that some of the advanced features are no longer available when using this basic driver. You can upgrade to an HP product that is fully compatible with Windows Vista if the advanced features are necessary.
To help you decide what product to upgrade to, click here for information on upgrading the product .


----------



## DaveC93 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Luiba, the response from Kodi looks like the answer to my scanning. I haven't had the chance to try it yet though.

Kodi - thanks for the information - is Windows fax and scanning a standard utility? I haven't found it, yet.
Regards,

Davec93


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't think it comes as standard on your Version of Vista


----------



## luiba (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi all and thank's for reply!
I have windows vista ultimate and the system find the scanner but i can't scanner in any application because the scanner is not find :4-dontkno

""" this is crazy """ :sigh:

Now i use vuescan and all is OK


----------

